# Thinking out aloud.



## Galvatron

A couple of years back i helped my son on to the property ladder and i am about to get my investment back,the property we helped with my son has just sold and he has made enough to pay us back and have a little left over towards modifying the home he is buying, the home he as just sold was a new build 2 years ago and only a 2 bed town house but has purchased a 3 bed ex local authority house but it has a good solid foundation and just needs a little updating to which he his partner and their 2 children will grow in to nicely in the coming years,when all is said and done their mortgage will work out close to 10% less than they have now so not a bad return for him and i get my money back to play with else where.

So my plan now is to tinker with £30k in the best way possible for myself and my wife,we had plans a couple of years ago to extend the size of your family home with the intention of upping it's value, we are mortgage free and £30k could do plenty,single story extension to the front to create a much larger kitchen and toilet/cloakroom and a 2 story extension to the back of the house to create open space downstairs living and upstairs it would create a extra bedroom and much needed in today's world a en-suite/walk in wardrobe for the master bedroom....it would easily add a extra £70k to the house value if the housing market stays stable and would be a nice return when we do sell up at some point,being able to do most of this work myself is what makes it possible to get so much for so little.

Biggest problem i have with this idea is i know my eldest Daughter is making plans for next year to move out with our Granddaughter as she longs for Independence/own space and i can understand that as i feel she is finally ready to do so, so that will leave me my wife and 1 daughter at home rattling around with more space than we need,we are far from ready to move that is a longer term plan,we could do all that work and just end up with way to much space to swing a cat.

I like this old house it has been good to us for the past 20 years,it was built in the mid 1950's and has served our family well,leaving the old girl would also mean leaving good neighbors that some we class as family but the thought of extra rooms sitting empty does not seem a option that is viable even though it does make sense financially.

As the thread title say's i am just thinking out aloud....lots for myself and my wife to chat over but i do know she will feel the same...best hide this £30k away from the tax man


----------



## Kane

As long as you're thinking out loud, save your back. You still might find some Ag under 15 USD. And Au under 1,150 USD. Screw the tax man.


----------



## Galvatron

We have started to make our plans....our Daughter should be moving out within the next 5 months maybe sooner so we are now looking at moving out of the large town we live in to a small out of town community, looking for a property that will have 2 bedrooms but will benefit from land to build a large garage/workshop,country walks with pub willing to house me and a dog.

After living in my home for 20 years i feel a little nervous with the change but also excited.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Exciting times in the Galvatron household!!!!!

My son just went through the same process.  About two years ago he changed jobs with a large salary increase.  The first thing he wanted was to get a new poser car ... which he did.  The next thing on his agenda was to get a bigger, more imposing house.  His wife said, "*NO*", in no uncertain terms.  Admittedly, their present house is kind of old, small, situated in a little village out in the country, but they brought up 4 kids in it.  Her reasoning was that the time for a bigger house was years ago when they had all 4 kids at home and not now when there is only one still there.  The other three have moved on although they come home often, usually to raid the fridge.  She told him that she had 25 years of memories in that old house and she wasn't going anywhere.  End of argument. 

Last time I talked to him about it he was in the planning stages for a major renovation and you know what that means when you're dealing with a building on some historic register in the UK, but he wasn't moving.  I'm glad.  I kind of like the old place.  It has character. 

So, whatever you guys finally decide to do, I wish you luck and every happiness.


----------

